# Storing trimmings until ready...



## Shockeclipse (Feb 23, 2009)

How long can I store trimmings?   My friend has three autoflowers going right now and 4 more on veg, and we wanted to wait until we had the whole shebang to work with.  Also does using different strains in the same making process effect taste/potency for the worse?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 24, 2009)

I fresh freeze em.


----------



## mendo local (Feb 24, 2009)

Make sure they are completely dry, then freeze them.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 24, 2009)

I freeze mine wet. I have found that dry trimmings make a green hash compared to the nice blonde I get from fresh.


----------



## mendo local (Feb 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I freeze mine wet. I have found that dry trimmings make a green hash compared to the nice blonde I get from fresh.


 
Interesting, might have to try that.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, i guess we will go for the fresh freeze.  It shouldn't be all that long because i think he is planning on flowering the rest right before the first harvest.


----------

